# Walking and reading



## JRS (Feb 17, 2009)

I like to walk while I read my Kindle, but worry about dropping it. I've searched for some kind of case that has a neck strap (or wrist strap) I've seen a bag at a Coach store, but it would just carry the Kindle closed. I'd like something similar to a camera neck strap (lanyard?). Any suggestions?


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

look at straps for binoculars. they will stay closer to your chest in case of fall. you would still need a hook system to connect kindle. 

I used to have two kids to watch. the only way to get them to nap was walking. with one in back pack and one in stroller, I would rest my book on stroller handle and walk and read. people would laugh but all parties were calm and comfy. 
Sylvia


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

sylvia said:


> look at straps for binoculars. they will stay closer to your chest in case of fall. you would still need a hook system to connect kindle.
> 
> I used to have two kids to watch. the only way to get them to nap was walking. with one in back pack and one in stroller, I would rest my book on stroller handle and walk and read. people would laugh but all parties were calm and comfy.
> Sylvia


I'll try it , but I think I'll get more than a few laughs pushing an empty stroller just so it can hold my Kindle.


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

Gruntman said:


> I'll try it , but I think I'll get more than a few laughs pushing an empty stroller just so it can hold my Kindle.


Go buy a baby doll and some receiving blankets. Tell them your just practicing. lol


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'd try this, but I'm a klutz and I'd seriously hurt myself if I tried to read and walk at the same time..


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I'd try this, but I'm a klutz and I'd seriously hurt myself if I tried to read and walk at the same time..


You might be right, I'm still working on the gum and walking thing.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I've tried walking and reading on a treadmill........ended up tripping off the darn thing......no more walking while reading for me


----------



## ddarol (Feb 5, 2009)

Here's an idea...get a piece of peg board a bit larger in size than your kindle plus cover, if you have one.  Thread a piece of cotton twine or rope through one of the holes on the side at the top and then again at the bottom.  The two pieces of rope then go around your neck with the peg board resting on your chest.  Cut the rope to what is a comfortable reading length for you.  You can then use the other holes to tie your kindle to the board.  I used something like this with a book years ago while riding a tractor.  Works pretty good!


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

ddarol said:


> Here's an idea...get a piece of peg board a bit larger in size than your kindle plus cover, if you have one. Thread a piece of cotton twine or rope through one of the holes on the side at the top and then again at the bottom. The two pieces of rope then go around your neck with the peg board resting on your chest. Cut the rope to what is a comfortable reading length for you. You can then use the other holes to tie your kindle to the board. I used something like this with a book years ago while riding a tractor. Works pretty good!


Reading on a tractor wow, now that is dedication.


----------



## ddarol (Feb 5, 2009)

No, it was necessity.  Back then, there weren't any rechargable anything.  We had transistor radios, but the batteries were expensive and didn't last long.  And if you've ever ridden a tractor around a field, well, boring dosen't even come close.  The mother of invention, so to speak


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

trade the stroller for shopping cart    -- I did not know what you would be walking with. it was me just remembering my walk and read time. Kids are teens now.

I have also worked the back of tractors - no chance for reading though - leveling fields, planting seed.... real old machines -- manual or need to watch

Sylvia


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

If you just want a "failsafe" line, to keep it from hitting the ground: if you read with it in the cover, put a loop (slip knot, then loop around) of something (yarn, twine, twill tape, whatever) the spine of the cover, then a length of the string, then another loop with a slip knot around your wrist.  Adjust so that if you drop it, it can't hit the ground.

What I mean by a slip knot is a little loop, that you pass the long side of the string through to make an adjustable loop.  If you crochet, it's what you start a chain with.  Or, how you put a yo-yo string on your finger.

Just an idea.  I used to do something of the sort with my PDA when using it where I might get jostled, and I didn't want it to break.  Sort of a wrist leash.


----------



## JRS (Feb 17, 2009)

You're all very clever, but a stroller would look even goofier since I'm a grandmother without stroller-age grandkids.  
Seriously, do you know of a Kindle case that has any kind of hooks or holes to which I might attach a strap? How strong would Velcro work for this purpose? And thanks for the binocular strap idea.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

JRS said:


> You're all very clever, but a stroller would look even goofier since I'm a grandmother without stroller-age grandkids.
> Seriously, do you know of a Kindle case that has any kind of hooks or holes to which I might attach a strap? How strong would Velcro work for this purpose? And thanks for the binocular strap idea.


Is it for the Kindle or Kindle2?

The reason I ask is because this looks like it might be what you're looking for and it's for the kindle2


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Same here. A friend of mine used to read and ride his bicycle (back in high school), that was pretty amazing and then one day he got hit by a car  He was ok though.



luvmy4brats said:


> I'd try this, but I'm a klutz and I'd seriously hurt myself if I tried to read and walk at the same time..


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

JRS said:


> I like to walk while I read my Kindle, but worry about dropping it. I've searched for some kind of case that has a neck strap (or wrist strap) I've seen a bag at a Coach store, but it would just carry the Kindle closed. I'd like something similar to a camera neck strap (lanyard?). Any suggestions?


You mean on a treadmill, right? I'm totally with luvmy4brats on this one: it wouldn't matter what sort of strap there was, b/c I'd kill myself in the attempt the first week. Let us know if you find something, however. We will be very impressed with your solution. And, in my case, more than a little envious.

I mean, I can barely walk and walk at the same time.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

LOL


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

if this link don't work google binocular harness there are multiple kinds the link just goes to one so you can see what I am talking about. when you carry binoculars you don't want them swinging.
[http://www.rei.com/product/728704

Sylvia


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I'd try this, but I'm a klutz and I'd seriously hurt myself if I tried to read and walk at the same time..


Oh, I was totally THAT geek in school. Fell off a curb more times than I could count and frequently walked right past my house.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm still that geek. I wound up in a cast for nearly a year just from walking down a hill...and it wasn't even a steep hill..and I didn't fall, or twist anything. 

I fell out of bed once and wound up on crutches for a month. 

I broke my finger while sitting in a chair.

I could keep going...It just gets worse.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I am too much of a clutz to trying reading and walking. I already know from experience that the treadmill and reading is not a great mix for me!!  

Now I may give the riding mower and reading a try!!


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Count me as another one that would not be good at the reading and walking... unless it is reading and walking into things.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

I wish to God I could find the appropriate clip from The Muppets Take Manhattan!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

TM said:


> Count me as another one that would not be good at the reading and walking... unless it is reading and walking into things.


I agree reading and walking would not work for me. I also would end up walking into things.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

increase the font and its not too hard.
sylvia


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

sylvia said:


> increase the font and its not too hard.
> sylvia


it would be for me... i would either end up walking into something, walking/falling into one of the ditches (and some of our ditches are not good ones to fall into since they are actually ravines with lots of trees) or tripping over a cat. I can barely walk without reading and avoid tripping over a cat.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

While biking in Amsterdam I saw bikes with "music stand" contraptions hooked to handle bars. people were biking and reading. I would not try that. I may read and walk. I did that more when kids were small to find time to read - a bit of a desperate move on my part. I still do occasionally
Sylvia


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

Today I actually walked int a street sign, and I wasn't even chewing gum(let alone reading).


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Gruntman said:


> Today I actually walked int a street sign, and I wasn't even chewing gum(let alone reading).


How many margaritas have you had?? I think I need to catch up!


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> How many margaritas have you had?? I think I need to catch up!


I had to move on to rum and coke. (ran out of mix)

Oh, and I stopped counting when I ran out of fingers.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

I was going to post this in the other thread, but.... margaritas aren't blue.  They are light green.  You were drinking Windex.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I was going to post this in the other thread, but.... margaritas aren't blue. They are light green. You were drinking Windex.


That would explain the sign post. I've gone blind.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Gruntman said:


> That would explain the sign post. I've gone blind.


Ironically, Windex is intended to _improve_ vision.


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

I am one of those who walk and read.   I used to jog all the time, but after some surgery a few years ago, I started walking instead.  It was so boring just walking, I started reading.  I decided I would have to find a safe way to walk and read the Kindle when it gets here.  After walking, I usually continue reading while sitting outside in the hot tub.  I have decided to keep DTBs for the hot tub reading.   I can walk and read at the same time, but I keep drowning my books when I am in the hot tub.


----------



## VMars (Feb 8, 2009)

Sweety18 said:


> Same here. A friend of mine used to read and ride his bicycle (back in high school), that was pretty amazing and then one day he got hit by a car  He was ok though.


Okay, please nobody get mad at me, but I could NOT stop laughing when I read this!! Of course, it's only funny because it didn't end in tragedy, but I just had such a mental picture of myself happily reading and riding when *THWACK*, I get hit by a car!  Too funny. And painful, I imagine!


----------

